# احب مصر اسهل



## tasoni queena (16 أكتوبر 2011)

سأل المدرس التلميذ : ما هي احب دولة لديك ؟؟

التلميذ : تشيكوسلوفاكيا.
.
.
... ... ... .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

المدرس : اطلع اكتبها علي السبوره

فقال التلميذ : وربنا بهزر معاك يا عم انا بحب مصر


----------



## عماد+سامى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه
حب الوطن فرض على
هههههههههههههه
يس المسيحية ما فيهاش فرض
عشان كدا مشيها تشيكوسلوفاكيا


----------



## انريكي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

والنعمة بحب مصر اوي 

هو انا فيه حيل اكتب اسم الدولة دي هههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههه 
تحيا مصر ياجدع​


----------



## marcelino (16 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## grges monir (18 أكتوبر 2011)

تحفة كوينا
3 حروف غير 15 حرف ههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه وربنا بحب مصر​​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2012)

> هههههههههههههه
> حب الوطن فرض على
> هههههههههههههه
> يس المسيحية ما فيهاش فرض
> عشان كدا مشيها تشيكوسلوفاكيا



طب اسبلها كده هههههههههه

شكرا استاذ عماد لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والنعمة بحب مصر اوي
> 
> هو انا فيه حيل اكتب اسم الدولة دي هههههههههه



طبعا مصر مصر مصر

دى كفاية انها 3 حروف ههههههههههه

شكرا انريكى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2012)

> ههههههههههههه
> تحيا مصر ياجدع​



ههههههههههه

شكرا بنت العدرا لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2012)

> هههههههه



شكرا مارسلينو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2012)

> *ههههههههههههه*



شكرا ايرينى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2012)

> تحفة كوينا
> 3 حروف غير 15 حرف ههههههههه



هههههههههه مش عارفة ايه الاسم ده

ملقوش غير ده يسموها بيه 

شكرا جرجس لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2012)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه وربنا بحب مصر*



وانا كمان  ههههههههههه

شكرا يا كركر لردك الحلو


----------



## بايبل333 (24 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتونى لم كنت فى الثانوية 
طالب عمل صوت السكسكة بتاع الحمار فطالب تانى قال يا استاذ اتعب اكتبها وبعد اعربها 
فمسك الاثنين وقالهم انت اطلع اعربها وانت اكتبها 
فردوا وقالوا 
وهل العين تعلوا عن الحاجب.؟


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتونى لم كنت فى الثانوية
> طالب عمل صوت السكسكة بتاع الحمار فطالب تانى قال يا استاذ اتعب اكتبها وبعد اعربها
> فمسك الاثنين وقالهم انت اطلع اعربها وانت اكتبها
> ...



هههههههههه يا ساتر على النحو ده مكنتش بطيقه

شكرا بايبل لردك الجميل


----------



## scream man (14 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههه جمدا جداً


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (14 مايو 2012)

الواد مش عوز يتعب شوية  ولكن مصر ام الدونيا لية؟


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2013)

شكرا سكريم ونعيم

لردودكم الجميلة


----------



## بايبل333 (28 فبراير 2013)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه يا ساتر على النحو ده مكنتش بطيقه
> 
> شكرا بايبل لردك الجميل


بالعكس بحب النحو جداً


----------

